

European Union Data Protection Directive - Sami_Lehtinen
http://ec.europa.eu/justice/data-protection/

======
noerps
The video and the links at <[http://ec.europa.eu/justice/newsroom/data-
protection/news/12...](http://ec.europa.eu/justice/newsroom/data-
protection/news/120125_en.htm>) contradict at least the point of free personal
data flow, european data seems to go only in some directions:

Facebook:
[http://www.facebook.com/EUJustice](http://www.facebook.com/EUJustice)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/EU_Justice](https://twitter.com/EU_Justice)

YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EUJustice](https://www.youtube.com/user/EUJustice)

